
U.S. FBI is leading an inquiry into the Twitter hack - dsr12
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-twitter-cyber-fbi-exclusive-idUSKCN24H2PH
======
jermier
One starting point is the domain the 'hackers' used in those tweets. It's
inaccessible now, but a great starting point for further investigation. You
would need pretty strong OPSEC to register a domain anonymously these days,
even with so called 'privacy aware' registrars like Njalla et al.

